# Parts site for older JD's



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Found this side while searching for information on JD 140's. Looks like a good source, but don't know about pricing.

jbetts...... you might check here for any parts you need for your projects.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

AW come on Greg!!! Another secret??? 

you forgot the link:lmao:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

me no see link


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Must have turned out to be the same company that has his tractor in the boneyard yet.  

Mark


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark
Now maybe you're on to something! I pm'd him about the missing link and so far haven't heard back yet.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

he pm'ed be back he for got and will post it lader to nite


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry Guys,

Forgot the link...Duh!!! Have been working in the garden all day, so missed the replies.

Here it is, I hope it's worth something.

http://hapcoparts.com/


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry Guys,

Forgot the link...Duh!!! Have been working in the garden all day, so missed the replies.

Here it is, I hope it's worth something.

http://hapcoparts.com/


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

OK now I'm seeing double!:lmao: Maybe it was me all along!:lmao:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

What the heck?

What the heck?


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Actually, that website has been around for a few years. It's owner also has a magazine dedicated to the older JD L&G tractors. It comes out every 2 months. Here's a link to a subscription form for it:

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/advertisers/lgtnews/


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

whats all in it ???


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

is there a nos page or something


----------

